# nakorn sritharammarat



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, I wonder if anyone here is living/has lived in the area of nakorn sritammarat? I am looking to move to thailand in the near future and it looks like thats the area i may settle in coz my g/f will be living there. Just wonder if anyone could give me an ex-pat point of view about the area, eg, how is the area for english teaching work, are there many "farang" in the area? how is it for living cost as compared to bkk?. Anyway, any info would be helpful.

regards
Pat.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

patkelly08 said:


> Hi all, I wonder if anyone here is living/has lived in the area of nakorn sritammarat? I am looking to move to thailand in the near future and it looks like thats the area i may settle in coz my g/f will be living there. Just wonder if anyone could give me an ex-pat point of view about the area, eg, how is the area for english teaching work, are there many "farang" in the area? how is it for living cost as compared to bkk?. Anyway, any info would be helpful.
> 
> regards
> Pat.


not sure I'd fancy living somewhere no one can pronounce


----------



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

*nakhorn si thammarat*



patkelly08 said:


> Hi all, I wonder if anyone here is living/has lived in the area of nakorn sritammarat? I am looking to move to thailand in the near future and it looks like thats the area i may settle in coz my g/f will be living there. Just wonder if anyone could give me an ex-pat point of view about the area, eg, how is the area for english teaching work, are there many "farang" in the area? how is it for living cost as compared to bkk?. Anyway, any info would be helpful.
> 
> regards
> Pat.


Hi, I live near Nakhorn, just 60kM south in a small town called Hua Sai. We go to Nakhorn weekly for shopping in Tesco, Robinsons and Carfour. It is a nice are to live, cheaper than Bangkok but much hotter. We bought our 3 bed, 2 bath home in probably the best street in Hua Sai 3 years ago for 1.5million baht, about half the cost of a similar home of the same quality in Bangkok. Some of the Hospitals in Nakhorn are very good, I have had the mis-fortune to have to stay in two of them when I had a tummy problem. There are several ex-pats living around the area from Germany,Sweden,USA,Denmark and the UK to mention a few. There are several schools looking for good English Teachers, you must have certificate of qualifications now, not like before when anyone could teach English.

If you want any further info about the area please feel free to ask.

kindest regards

Steve


----------

